# Is anyone doing the MS Ride Oct. 20-21-2012



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to ask if anyone is joining in the MS ride Oct 20-21 -2012.
If so are you riding in a team or solo?
are you doing the 15-30-100-150 ?
I was kind of toying with the idea starting a team, Im going to ask my HR at work to see if I can get momentum with coworkers and perhaps some type of sponsership (but I dont know) and some family members if they would like to join in. This is my 1st time so im kinda really new at this
I think im going to sign up for the 100 mi. 
It starts in [email protected]:00am Oct 20th ends in Mission bay Sun21st
we need 3 or more to start a team and need to think up a name for said team......

Registration is 70 and EACH rider needs to raise 400 bucks Before the event.
If you are doing the 100 mi. its 50mi on Sat then rest and fun at the Sheritan then the final 50 ends in mission bay.
And Mods if this is in the wrong place then please feel free to move it to the right section


----------



## rcfb73 (Nov 13, 2005)

im thinking about doing it..stll kind of a beginner cyclist, but figured this would be great motivation to get in the saddle more. im thinking about doing eitehr the 100 or 150...and possibly going to see if i can get with the 24hour fitness riders.


----------

